# Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium



## Oldschooltimes (5. Februar 2015)

*Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Hallo IT-Freunde  

ich würde mir gerne ein Ultrabook für bis zu 1000€ für mein Studium zulegen.
Ich suche ein Windows-Ultrabook, das dem Macbook Air gleicht. Komme leider mit Apple nicht zurecht, deshalb brauche ich eine Windows-Alternative. 

Budget: 800 € bis 1000 € (Schmerzensgrenze)

Anwendungsbereich: 
- Informatikstudium, Programmierung Java und SQL

Bildschirmgröße: 
- 13  bis 15 Zoll

Prozessor:
- i5 (4. Generation)

Grafikkarte:
- keine dedizierte (sollte nur fürs Studium sein)

Bildschirmauflösung:
- möglichst FullHD, aber kein Muss

Glare/Matt: 
- Matt

Akkulaufzeit: 
- sollte sehr hoch sein, mindestens 6-8 Stunden

Gewicht: 
- maximal 1,5 kg

Besondere Anforderungen: 
- Metall- / Alluminium -/ Magnesiumgehäuse (sehr robust)
- SSD 256 GB
- soll SEHR leise arbeiten, auch bei mehr Leistung, ich bin geräuschempfindlich 
- gute Tastatur, lege sehr viel Wert drauf, weil ich extremer Schnellschreiber bin 

Für mich sind Mobilität, Akkulaufzeit und Leistung sehr wichtig. 

Würde mich über Tipps freuen. 

LG
Danke im Voraus


----------



## steffen2891 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

14 Zoll:
Lenovo S440 ca. 2 Kilo mit i7 und 256 SSD + Windows + dedizierter Grafikkarte kostet 1000 gibts glaub ich auch mit Studentenrabatt. 

Alternativ kaufst dir was gefällt und rüstest eine SSD nach. 

i7 = Quadcore oder Dualcore mit HT auch okay ? 

Lenovo macht ziemlich gute Arbeitstgeräte. Dell und HP kannst auch mal schauen.


----------



## Lowwithknowhow (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Asus Zenbook UX303LA


----------



## Oldschooltimes (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Sorry, dass ich erst so spät antworte. Ich habe mich immer noch nicht entscheiden können. Tendiere doch eher zu i5 und dafür zu einer SSD, damit die Akkulaufzeit höher ist. Ich will auf keinen Fall ein Touchscreen-Ultrabook, weil die unnötig Akku verbrauchen und für meine Zwecke überhaupt nicht sinnvoll ist

HP und Acer will ich auf keinen Fall, hab da nur schlechte Referenzen gehört.
Tendiere etwas zum Asus oder zu Lenovo, bin mir aber noch unsicher.

Ich suche ein Windows-Ultrabook, das dem Macbook Air gleicht. Komme leider mit Apple nicht zurecht, deshalb brauche ich eine Windows-Alternative

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

LG


----------



## DP455 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

ThinkPad® University X240 Modell 20AMS21C00 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen , das etwas kleinere Display wird man sicher verkraften können...


----------



## Oldschooltimes (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Wie ist das Ultrabook im Vergleich
20DSS00B00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® L450 mit 256GB SSD - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen

zu dem hier?
ThinkPad® University X240 Modell 20AMS21C00 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen

Worin liegen die "großen" Unterschiede und welches würdet ihr mir von beiden empfehlen? Die L-Serie scheint ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis zu haben. Weiß nicht, ob 12,5 Zoll zu klein wären und kann wirklich keinen größeren Vorteil von dem geposteten X-Modell im Vergleich zum L-Modell rauslesen.

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das X-Modell oder lieber doch zum günstigeren L-Modell greifen?


----------



## DP455 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Ähm, hast du dir mal die Mühe gemacht, die Datenblätter beim CampusPoint zu vergleichen?

Vorteile des X240:



noch robuster / stabiler verarbeitet, Basis ist aus Magnesium 
das im X240 verbaute IPS-Panel ist deutlich heller (400 nits vs. 220 nits Herstellerangabe) 
längere Akkulaufzeiten 
leichter / kompakter 
3 Jahre VOS (Vor-Ort-Service) vs. 1 Jahr Bring-In beim L450-Angebot 
SSD ist beim X240 von Lenovo verbaut, bei dem L450-Angebot von CampusPoint (fällt dort damit auch nicht unter die Lenovo-Herstellergarantie) 




> Weiß nicht, ob 12,5 Zoll zu klein wären...




Höchstwahrscheinlich siehst du das wie die meisten anderen X2x0er-Besitzer genau andersrum, wenn du erstmal eins hast (tippe ich gerade auf meinem X220)...


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Was genau spricht für dich dagegen auf einem MacBook Windows zu installieren? SSDs bedeuten übrigens nicht zwingend weniger Verbrauch. Eine 1,8" HDD liegt im Verbrauch noch darunter und eine 2,5" Platte zumindest nicht viel darüber.


----------



## Oldschooltimes (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*



DP455 schrieb:


> Ähm, hast du dir mal die Mühe gemacht, die Datenblätter beim CampusPoint zu vergleichen?
> 
> Vorteile des X240:
> 
> ...



Ok gut, du hast mich überzeugt  Nun habe ich noch eine letzte Frage, um mich endgültig zu entscheiden. Ich habe nun auch ein EliteBook 840 G2 im Vergleich zu dem Lenovo  x240
Beides liegt ja im selben Preisbereich, welches würde sich da mehr lohnen?

HP
oder das von dir gezeigtes Angebot
ThinkPad® University X240 Modell 20AMS21C00 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen


----------



## Oldschooltimes (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was genau spricht für dich dagegen auf einem MacBook Windows zu installieren? SSDs bedeuten übrigens nicht zwingend weniger Verbrauch. Eine 1,8" HDD liegt im Verbrauch noch darunter und eine 2,5" Platte zumindest nicht viel darüber.



Ich habe oft von Freunden im Informatik-Studium gehört, dass sie Probleme mit Macbooks bezüglich der Kompatibilität hatten. Das hat mich extrem abgeschreckt.

Zur SSD vs HDD: Ich finde, man sollte schon in der Preisklasse ab 800 eine SSD haben, egal ob es nun mehr oder weniger Akku verbraucht


----------



## DP455 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*



Oldschooltimes schrieb:


> welches würde sich da mehr lohnen?



Da bin ich voreingenommen...


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Kompatibilität ist ein sehr allgemeiner Begriff. Kompatibilität in Software: Sobald Windows oder Linux drauf ist läuft natürlich alles. Ist auch kein Wunder da die Hardware auch nur x86 ist.
Kompatibilität in Hardware: Macs mögen nicht jeden Speicher und nicht jede Systemfestplatte, aber wenn du die nicht ständig umbauen willst stört das auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Jineapple (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Was das HP gegen das Lenovo angeht:

Mit beiden machst du denke ich nichts falsch. Kommt eher auf deine Vorlieben an. Zum G2 kenne ich noch keinen Test, aber der Vorgänger ist bei notebookcheck ziemlich gut bewertet worden. Das G2 hat halt 14", ist dafür auch ein bisschen schwerer. Ich finde FullHD bei 14" gerade noch angenehm, bei 12,5" vielleicht schon ein bisschen klein - aber da kann man bestimmt auch skalieren, da kenne ich mich aber nicht aus wie gut das funktioniert. Das weiß DP455 vielleicht?

Der Prozessor beim G2 ist etwas neuer, das dürfte aber nicht sonderlich relevant sein. Das G2 hat mehr Speicherplatz dafür weniger davon SSD. Ohne Spiele dürften aber 128GB auch locker reichen.
Das X240 hat dafür noch einen internen Akku, so dass du theoretisch einen Zweitakku im laufenden Betrieb wechseln kannst.
So weit ich das sehe, ist beim G2 der Akku fest verbaut. Wenn man mehr Laufzeit wollte könnte man sich einen Slice-Akku dazu kaufen.

Noch ein Hinweis: Ubook schließt am 22.3 den Verkauf. Bei Campuspoint werden ab 01.04 die Preise wegen verändertem Wechselskurs anziehen. Das können schon mal 100€ mehr sein, also besser davor kaufen.


----------



## Oldschooltimes (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Hab mich am Ende doch für das Lenovo X240 entschieden, weil es meinen Anforderungen doch am nahsten kommt. 
Welche Notebooktasche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, welche Tasche zu etwas taugt, da spare ich auf keinen Fall. Würde bis zu 60 € dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Standardtip zu Taschen meinerseits: Ein passendes Sleeve kaufen und schon kann man das NB in jeder beliebigen Tasche sicher transportieren.


----------



## Octobit (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Hab auch ein passendes Sleeve zu meinem x230. Damit schmeiß ich das einfach bei Bedarf in meine normale Tasche. Ich finde bei Amazon leider nicht mehr genau die, die ich hab :/


Edit: Ok, hab gerade geschaut in meinen Bestellungen. Mein Sleeve ist anscheinend aus dem Programm genommen worden.


----------



## DP455 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

'Würde was ein Sleeve / eine Tasche angeht bei der Tiefe allerdings etwas großzügiger kalkulieren, damit dann später vielleicht auch mal der aus dem X2x0 hervorstehende 9-Zellen-Akku mit reinpasst. Dann ist die Auswahl der in Frage kommenden Sleeves / Taschen gar nicht mehr so groß. Achten sollte man auch darauf, ob sich die Angaben nur auf Außenmaße oder Außen- und Innenmaße beziehen. Ansonsten noch 2 Anlaufstellen, wo einem mit Sicherheit weitergeholfen wird, sollte man mal 'ne Frage zum neuen Thinkpad haben: ThinkPad-Wiki & ThinkPad-Forum.de - Startseite


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Es gibt sogar eine original Lenovo Hülle:
Lenovo ThinkPad Fitted Reversible 12" SchutzhÃ¼lle (4X40E48909) in Notebooks & Tablets: Notebooktaschen | heise online Preisvergleich

Der große Akku war bei meinem T40 damals einfach durch ein bisschen mehr Kraftaufwand unter zu bringen. Wie stramm die Hülle hier schon vorher sitzt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## DP455 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Ich habe 'ne Dicota Smart Skin für mein X220. Mit dem 9-Zellen-Akku wird's eng. 'Geht aber, ohne dass der Reißverschluss Spuren am Akku hinterlässt. Trotzdem würde ich bei der nächsten Tasche großzügiger kalkulieren...


----------



## Speedguru (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Hallo,

ich selber studiere Softwaretechnik, also weiß ich so ein bisschen, was man da so braucht  
Habe mir jetzt auch nen neuen Laptop gekauft, habe mich für den Dell XPS 13 entschieden, ist sehr klein, leicht und hat eine gute Ausstatung.. Mit 10% Studentengutschein bekommst du die i5 Version mit 8GB RAM und 256 GB mit einem mattem Full HD Bildschirm für 990€ 
Leider hab ich das Gerät noch nicht in den Händen, aber könnte dann berichten sobald er da ist..
Hier nen Test, jedoch das QHD Modell: Test Dell XPS 13 (2015) Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Grüße

PS.: Die Lenovo Thinkpad Geräte sind aber auch immer ne gute Wahl!

EDIT: Ah ich sollte mal alles lesen, hast ja schon bestellt, viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!


----------



## dan954 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*



Speedguru schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt auch nen neuen Laptop gekauft, habe mich für den Dell XPS 13 entschieden, ist sehr klein, leicht und hat eine gute Ausstatung.. Mit 10% Studentengutschein bekommst du die i5 Version mit 8GB RAM und 256 GB mit einem mattem Full HD Bildschirm für 990€
> Leider hab ich das Gerät noch nicht in den Händen, aber könnte dann berichten sobald er da ist..


Wo kann man denn das FullHD-Modell hier in Deutschland kaufen? Dachte das gibts noch gar nicht in Europa.


----------



## Speedguru (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Ganz normal auf der Website von Dell, die FHD Variante war wirklich am Anfang in DE nicht zu haben, doch sie ist nun schon seit einigen Wochen..
XPS 13 Notebook mit randlosem Display | Dell Deutschland

Grüße


----------



## Oldschooltimes (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*



Speedguru schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich selber studiere Softwaretechnik, also weiß ich so ein bisschen, was man da so braucht
> Habe mir jetzt auch nen neuen Laptop gekauft, habe mich für den Dell XPS 13 entschieden, ist sehr klein, leicht und hat eine gute Ausstatung.. Mit 10% Studentengutschein bekommst du die i5 Version mit 8GB RAM und 256 GB mit einem mattem Full HD Bildschirm für 990€
> ...



Hab mir es noch nicht gekauft, gut dass ich deinen Beitrag vor dem Kauf gelesen hab 
Kannst du mir bitte den Link mit dem Studentenrabatt für Dell Xps 13 geben? 
Wusste auch nicht dass es Full HD ist und dachte gibt nur die 1200 Euro Variante

LG 

Edit: Sehe gerade dass man einen Gutscheincode eingeben muss, das hab ich nicht gewusst  Woher krieg ich so einen?


----------



## dan954 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Das mit dem Gutschein würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Speedguru (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Hallo, 

hier kann man sich zum VIP Programm anmelden:
https://app.dell.com/emea/enroll/eppstudent/signup.cfm?cc=de&lc=de&/
Dann über diesen Link den Laptop in den Warenkrob legen und den per E-Mail gekommenen Gutscheincode eingeben.
XPS 13 Notebook mit randlosem Display | Dell Deutschland

Grüße


----------



## Oldschooltimes (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Hab mir das Dell XPS 13 bestellt. Das hat wirklich alle Anforderungen erfüllt, ohne Kompromisse einzugehen


----------



## dan954 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Wäre cool, wenn du dann mal berichten könntest.  Schwanke im Moment noch zwischen dem MBp und dem XPS 13.


----------



## DP455 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Dell selbst verspricht / bewirbt dort aber gar kein mattes FHD-IPS-Display, oder bin ich blind ? Rein interessehalber, wo findet man einen entsprechenden Test mit einem aktuellen XPS 13 mit mattem FHD-IPS-Display? Außer dem Hinweis auf NBC, dass die amerikanischen Kollegen ein Modell mit einem angeblich matten FHD-IPS-Display getestet haben, habe ich selbst noch nichts weiteres dazu gefunden. 
Mal abgesehen davon, eine Garantieerweiterung über die lausigen 12 Monate, was ich persönlich bei 'nem >1000€-Schleppi inakzeptabel finde, hinaus muss man bei Dell anscheinend auch sehr teuer bezahlen.


----------



## dan954 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

AnandTech | Dell XPS 13 Review

Das mit der Garantie finde ich auch ein bisschen mies, bei den Latitude 7000er kriegt man ja auch 3 Jahre vor Ort Service und die liegen in etwa dem selben Preisbereich.


----------



## DP455 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Wenn das Display auch in den deutschen Modellen verbaut wäre, was man ja leicht überprüfen kann (zum Beispiel mit HWINFO), wäre das natürlich super. Zweifel daran sind aber angebracht, da in den getesteten Modellen von NBC mit QHD+ - Panels in der deutschen und der amerikanischen Variante zwei verschiedene Sharp-Panels mit gravierenden Unterschieden bei Helligkeit und Kontrast verbaut worden sind --> Test Dell XPS 13 (2015) Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests vs. Test Dell XPS 13 (2015, Core i7) Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests . Die Erklärung seitens Dell dafür steht wohl noch aus...


----------



## Oldschooltimes (22. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Es ist leider sowieso im Trend, dass die Garantie oft  nur 1 Jahr beträgt bei Notebooks und Ultrabooks.
Ich werde es einfach austesten. Wenn mir das Ultrabook nicht gefällt, werde ich einfach den Vertrag widerrufen. Ich sehe da nicht all zu große Probleme, da Dell sowieso einen sehr guten Support liefert

Jedoch mach ich mir auch Gedanken ums Display, aber kann Genaueres dazu sagen, wenn ichs nach 2 Wochen geliefert bekomme 

edit: Es ist auf jeden Fall IPS FHD Display, aber blendfrei - nicht matt. 
hier technische Daten zum Display:

Betrachtungswinkel: IPS: 170° 85/85/85/85
Kontrastverhältnis: 1.000:1
Farbspektrum: 72 %
Displayglas: Blendfrei


----------



## dan954 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Der Support von Dell ist wirklich spitze, kann da nur aus Erfahrung berichten. 

Ist blendfrei denn nicht das gleiche wie matt? Naja berichte dann einfach mal, wenn es da ist.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Blendfrei ist auch schon entspiegeltes Glas. Matt ist mit "angerauter" Display Abdeckung.


----------



## Oldschooltimes (22. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*



dan954 schrieb:


> Der Support von Dell ist wirklich spitze, kann da nur aus Erfahrung berichten.
> 
> Ist blendfrei denn nicht das gleiche wie matt? Naja berichte dann einfach mal, wenn es da ist.



Ja stimmt, wo du es sagst...
Hab mich noch mal erkundigt. Blendfrei ist ein Synonym für matt. Wenn es matt ist, wäre es wirklich ein top Ultrabook 

Quelle: Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einem matten, blendfreien und entspiegelten Display? | blog.notebook.de


----------



## Speedguru (22. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Hallo,

@DP455: Ja du hast Recht Dell wirbt nicht mit einem mattem Display..Aber es gibt nur zwei Modelle, einmal FHD matt und einmal QHD+, glossy mit Touch. Wieso die das nicht auf die Website schreiben ist mir auch rätselhaft..

Ja es gibt beim QHD+ tatsächlich Unterschiede und das finde ich auch nicht gut. Deutsche Tests über die FHD Version habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden..
Meins kommt hoffentlich bald an, dann kann auch ich berichten..

Grüße


----------



## Oldschooltimes (22. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die Modelle vom Dell XPS 13  gegenüberzustellen bezüglich des Displays. 
Da war es besonders auffällig, dass nur beim Non-Touchscreen "blendfrei" steht. Alle anderen Modelle mit Touch-Screen wiesen "Rahmenloses Corning® Gorilla® Glass NBT™" als Display-Material auf. 
Wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, gibt es auf Touch-Displays hochglanz  (wie ja auch normalerweise üblich) . 
Folglich gehe ich mal von aus, dass die Display-Oberfläche vom Non-Touchscreen-Ultrabook nicht hochglanz sein wird.
Hier sieht man es anhand der Tabelle noch mal besser.


----------



## Speedguru (22. März 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Ja der QHD+ Bildschirm ist glossy. 
Außerdem ist der Rand des Displays bei der QHD Version auch noch aus Glas.., bei der fhd Version ist der aus mattem Plastik.. 

Grüße


----------



## Oldschooltimes (8. April 2015)

*AW: Ultrabook bis 1000€ Informatikstudium*

Das Dell XPS 13 Ultrabook ist angekommen. 
Und ich bin sehr, sehr zufrieden damit. Es hat eine richtig gute Alluminium-Verarbeitung. Sieht richtig schick aus. Display ist matt, wie schon vermutet wurde. Schöne Bildschirm-Qualität. Akkubetrieb ist auch extrem gut, wenn man die Helligkeit reduziert, liegt sie locker über 10 Stunden. Im normalen Betrieb zwischen 7 bis 8 Stunden. Tastatur macht sehr guten Eindruck, da ich sowieso Schnellschreiber bin, ist das ein wichtiges Kriterium. Jedoch sind die kurzen Hubs für mich ungewohnt, aber man gewöhnt sich daran schnell. Einziges Manko ist wie gesagt die Garantielaufzeit, wobei das Ultrabook wirklich einen sehr guten Eindruck macht.

Das Macbook Air hat schließlich auch nur 1 Jahr Garantielaufzeit und ist trotzdem qualitativ und leistungstechnisch sehr gut. 

Das allerwichtigste ist für mich vor allem die Lautstärke: Man hört wirklich gar nichts. Ich habe nicht einmal den Lüfter gehört, auch wenn ich anspruchsvolle Youtubevideos auf HD angeschaut hab.

Ich werde es definitv behalten und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wie lange das Ultrabook halten wird, lässt sich zeigen. Jedoch glaube ich kaum, dass Dell schlechte Qualität auf den Markt bringt. Viele Reviews überzeugen sehr. Finde das Dell XPS 13 ist das einzige Windows-Ultrabook, das wirklich ein besserer Konkurrent zum Macbook Air ist. Das ist jedoch meine subjektive persönliche Meinung, da ich das Macbook Air (mit etwa ähnlichen Komponenten für ähnlichen Preisbereich) meines Kumpels mit meinem Dell XPS 13 verglichen hab.

Werde unter Umständen mal, wenn ich bisschen mehr Erfahrung gesammelt habe, einen Thread als Review für das XPS 13 erstellen. Vom ersten Eindruck her würde ich das Ultrabook definitiv empfehlen, wenn man eine Windows-Alternative zum Macbook Air sucht.


----------

